# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Savjetić!

## Pingu

Ima li netko iskustva s ovim pelenama:
1. Swaddlebees Organic Velour Pocket Fitted 
2. Happy Hempys 
Hvala curke!

----------


## Sun

Imam ja swaddlebees, super mi je. Utrpam unutra npr tetru ili neki uložak i super. Lijepa je, brzo se osuši jer je tanka i tak...

----------


## Dia

hh se vec spominjao negdje, da one sa printovim brzo procure...ak se dobro sjecam

----------


## twinmama

Mi imamo swadlebees-naručila sam ih najviše zbog toga što su mi bile jaaako slatke  i djelovale su tako mekane.Zadovoljna sam s njima-kao uložak koristimo tetru ili profissimo krpe(u njima je guza manja nego u tetri)  :Grin:  
S ovim drugim pelenama koje spominješ nemam iskustva

----------


## Pingu

Ma dvoumim se između Organic Cotton Terry i Organic Cotton Velour i Organic Velour Pocket fitted ( sve tri trebaju cover).
HHempys je isto fitted.Inače mala je velika popišankaaa.
Ako mi se netko ne javi biti ću prisiljena kupiti sve tri( baš mi teško pada  :Embarassed:  )!

----------


## may

:Laughing:  
meni danas stigle 3 swadle cotton terry i medene su, samo još nema guze da to isproba...

----------


## Pingu

Ja na kraju naručila:
Organic Cotton Velour i Organic Velour Pocket fitted
Sad kad sam okrenula prodaju, opet krećem po nove!

----------


## Paula

Još samo da kupiš prevelike da se ajkule opet najedu   :Laughing:

----------


## Pingu

E Paula zakon si! Već vidim da će pasti kavica!

----------


## Paula

za   :Coffee:   uvijek spremni   :Grin:  

Samo da Filjo ne   :Sing:

----------

